# Upcoming DICHI Litter- Tiffany and Harley



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

I was hoping to start a new thread for those of us who will be getting a new puppy the week of August 15 from Tiffany and Harley's litter. It would be interesting to see where each of the puppies are going and to keep track of the siblings. We won't be able to visit the litter next week and are dying for photos of the pups. If anyone is going, we would be forever grateful for pictures. These are going to be a long 4 weeks!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

You will be so happy. I have a Dichi Golden and I couldn't be happier.
Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm picking mine up on the 14th. I won't be visiting ahead of time though.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

We just lost our Dichi golden of 9 years last month. We are very excited to get our new puppy. We pick him up on the 18th.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's one of the girls from the Tiffany and Harley litter. Just got back from seeing them.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oh so beautiful!!!!! Makes me teary just thinking about picking up my little guy. You must have had so much fun today. I'm jealous....:


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> Oh so beautiful!!!!! Makes me teary just thinking about picking up my little guy. You must have had so much fun today. I'm jealous....:


It was so much fun! They are all beautiful. One of the girls was bigger by maybe 10% than the other three. We have no idea which two we will get to choose from. Harley has a bigger, blockier head than the typical Dichi Golden, IMO, but is a beautiful, sweet and very friendly dog. I think the combo of Tiffany and Harley will make great puppies...and darker in color than Tiffany. Dick said all of the males are spoken for. I've forgotten which pick you are. You should have a great group to pick from!!! We also saw Joy's puppy Dick is keeping and several others he is "looking at" as keepers. All GREAT looking golden puppies!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

silental said:


> It was so much fun! They are all beautiful. One of the girls was bigger by maybe 10% than the other three. We have no idea which two we will get to choose from. Harley has a bigger, blockier head than the typical Dichi Golden, IMO, but is a beautiful, sweet and very friendly dog. I think the combo of Tiffany and Harley will make great puppies...and darker in color than Tiffany. Dick said all of the males are spoken for. I've forgotten which pick you are. You should have a great group to pick from!!! We also saw Joy's puppy Dick is keeping and several others he is "looking at" as keepers. All GREAT looking golden puppies!!!


We are the #1 pick. Not sure how in the world I'm going to manage that. Have you decided on a name for your puppy?

As a sidenote, I get a chill everytime I look at your avatar. It reminds me soooo much of Magic. I have a photo of her just a few days before she died looking just like that with her stuffy in her mouth.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

magiclover said:


> Oh so beautiful!!!!! Makes me teary just thinking about picking up my little guy. You must have had so much fun today. I'm jealous....:


Chris, I am so excited for you! I can't wait to see puppy photos of your little guy!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Dallas Gold said:


> Chris, I am so excited for you! I can't wait to see puppy photos of your little guy!


Thanks Anne! We are getting excited. I think you will like his name as well....stay tuned.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> We are the #1 pick. Not sure how in the world I'm going to manage that. Have you decided on a name for your puppy?
> 
> As a sidenote, I get a chill everytime I look at your avatar. It reminds me soooo much of Magic. I have a photo of her just a few days before she died looking just like that with her stuffy in her mouth.


Her name will be "Lucy". I've seen your photos of Magic and I get the same feeling. It's going to be hard to not compare Lucy to Samantha. I know she isn't a "replacement" for Sam but is "another" Golden..."her own dog". That's good enough for me.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Tiffany and her boys...you can see all seven...sort of.  We had the 4 girls still outside the kennel.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting the photos. It is going to be a long few weeks yet but this will help hold us over til then.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting the boy photos. Maybe the one looking out is saying pick me! Hehe


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

silental said:


> Her name will be "Lucy". I've seen your photos of Magic and I get the same feeling. It's going to be hard to not compare Lucy to Samantha. I know she isn't a "replacement" for Sam but is "another" Golden..."her own dog". That's good enough for me.


Here is the picture that I think about when I look at Samantha. One of her last playful moments.

Lucy is a lucky girl and will bring so much joy to your life. I'm sure Sam would agree. Hopefully Sam and Magic found each other at the bridge. I guess technically they were "sisters"!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I had not seen that pic of Magic. Looks totally like Sam. I had my wife just come look at her and she said the same thing. Here's one of Samantha taken 10 years ago. They do love their toys!!!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

5 days and counting. :banana:


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris your picture of Samantha holding her stuffie caught me so off guard....she looks much like my Liberty...


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

LibertyME said:


> Chris your picture of Samantha holding her stuffie caught me so off guard....she looks much like my Liberty...


"Magic" is Chris's Golden. Mine is Samantha. How could you possibly get them confused?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Silenthal and Magiclover*

Silenthal and Magiclover

I am SO EXCITED FOR YOU BOTH!!

PLEASE we want an update and pics!!!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Where are the pics of Joy's pups that have been picked up? :gotme:


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Are all of these puppies spoken for???


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Only one more week until we get our puppy from the Harley/Tiffany litter and we just could not be more excited!!! Any advice for our 7 hour drive home with our new baby??? :crossfing


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

You are killing me! Look at those darling puppies! I want....I need.....a boy too.....but soon enough I suppose. 




silental said:


> Tiffany and her boys...you can see all seven...sort of.  We had the 4 girls still outside the kennel.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Are all of these puppies spoken for???


Tiffany's 11 pups are.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

rkcuff said:


> Only one more week until we get our puppy from the Harley/Tiffany litter and we just could not be more excited!!! Any advice for our 7 hour drive home with our new baby??? :crossfing


Hi rkcuff. I am so excited for all of you that are receiving your new DICHI pups next week. My Dichi boy ( Race X Moulah) will be 1 year on the 24th of this month. When I picked up Dundee he did get car sick on the drive home so I would suggest taking along some means of cleaning up any upchuck. ie.paper towels, wet rag, garbage bag. Also always a good idea to take some type of chew toys or stuffed toy to entertain him if he stays awake on the trip. Most puppies will fall asleep and travel well if they don't get car sick. Of course you will need some type of collar and leash for needed potty stops. Remember that rest stops or other public places used by many dogs is NOT where you want your pup to potty. He has not had enough puppy shots yet to protect him. Also make sure you bring a dog dish and water for you pup. Good luck and please share pictures of you new Dichi baby!!


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

magiclover said:


> I'm picking mine up on the 14th. I won't be visiting ahead of time though.


Have a great time picking up your puppy today! We are dying for these last 4 days to go by. We pick ours up on the 18th at 9:30 am. Have a safe trip and post pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

I discovered that when my yorkie is at the window level he does not get car sick, so I bought him this chair that works wonderfully. We used on hour 4 1/2 hours car trip back home and she was fine. She woke up once and chewed on a treat given by the breeder. She didn't pee at all?!? Don't know why, but I guess the stress from being away from her litter, panting and all made her sweat instead of peeing. We had a pad for her so she wouldn't touch the ground (PARVO is endemic around here) But once got home she had a cascade!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

did you pick up Kelly today from the Harley x Tiffany litter? She is adorable!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Wow...if Kelly is a Harley x Tiffany pup, they certainly have changed!!! Our appointment is 1:00 pm tomorriow. Can't wait. rkcuff...when do you get yours?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

rkcuff said:


> Have a great time picking up your puppy today! We are dying for these last 4 days to go by. We pick ours up on the 18th at 9:30 am. Have a safe trip and post pics when you get a chance.



It was a great day! They were all so adorable, hard to choose but we are very happy with our little guy. I know it will be hard for you to wait. He is already showing that he has a healthy set of lungs when we put him in the crate.:

I have started a new thread with pictures.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

9:30 AM on Thursday! Kelly is adorable! Post pics as soon as you can when you pick up too please! 
Maybe it's silly, but I wasn't a Mom when we got Bovie 9 years ago...now that I am, I find myself this time thinking about Tiffany a lot. Makes me so sad for her!!! Between that and just having lost Bovie, I think Thursday will require a fair amount of kleenex!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucy came home today. Too cute...tons of personality. We couldn't be happier!!!!










Breeder Dick Reents of Dichi Goldens with Lucy.










The ride home.










First meal...healthy eater!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so glad that your day went well. She is adorable! What made you decide on her? I know you said that you thought it would be hard to choose.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> I'm so glad that your day went well. She is adorable! What made you decide on her? I know you said that you thought it would be hard to choose.


Both my wife and I just looked at her and just thought, "this is the one". And we were right. There wasn't a dramatic difference between the two. My wife said she stayed by me more but I didn't really notice that. She did seem to have a touch more spunk about her. Anyway...how could we have gone wrong?


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

OMG she is sooooo beautiful!!!!! Your long wait is over and you have an awesome looking pup Now we have to wait for rkcuff to get their pup and we can have more puppy pictures. How did the trip home go with Lucy? Keep the pics coming so we can watch her grow. Take a good sniff of puppy breath for me....I love puppy breath


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

silental said:


> Wow...if Kelly is a Harley x Tiffany pup, they certainly have changed!!! Our appointment is 1:00 pm tomorriow. Can't wait. rkcuff...when do you get yours?


Kelly is a Brazilian golden! She did look different than what I am used to. She had a cute stretched face with oriental eyes. Lost that cute puppy face too fast and looked like a big dog in no time. She is huge!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> did you pick up Kelly today from the Harley x Tiffany litter? She is adorable!


Kelly was born in Recife, northeastern Brazil, and we live in Maceio, one state down. She is tropical golden! It is winter now, let's see how she will do in summer. Her dad is very furry, she is not. I am hoping she stays a short haired golden. Now she is big, 2 days short of 5 months. And a doll, a mischievous one... at least she is not a blonde piranha anymore.


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

silental said:


> Lucy came home today. Too cute...tons of personality. We couldn't be happier!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! What a cute baby, I feel like squeezing it!


----------



## Usha Maceio Brazil (Apr 21, 2011)

Please guys, post lots of pictures. My daughter and I love to spend time seeing them!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rubysdoghouse said:


> OMG she is sooooo beautiful!!!!! Your long wait is over and you have an awesome looking pup Now we have to wait for rkcuff to get their pup and we can have more puppy pictures. How did the trip home go with Lucy? Keep the pics coming so we can watch her grow. Take a good sniff of puppy breath for me....I love puppy breath


The trip home was a breeze as far as Lucy was concerned. We stopped 3 times to let her pee on nice, clean grassy spots away from where others might have let their dogs go. 

The traffic on I-90/39 was bad...lots of traffic and road construction. We were 2 minutes late getting there when I allowed myself an extra 45 minutes, I thought. :no: Leave a little early if you'll be travelling I-90W out of Chicago toward Portage. And post photos! :wavey:


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Congrats to those of you with new pups - they're all beautiful.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Congratulations Silental! She is so beautiful too...I sense a trend here!!!  I'm so excited for all of you...and us soon!!!


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow...beautiful pup! I just looked at the DICHI website and they have some gorgeous dogs. Anyone mind sharing what kind of price range they may be in? I know i will eventually add another Golden to our family!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

doula1st said:


> Wow...beautiful pup! I just looked at the DICHI website and they have some gorgeous dogs. Anyone mind sharing what kind of price range they may be in? I know i will eventually add another Golden to our family!


 $1100. I don't think Dick or Chris will mind. They sell them all. And they're worth every penny. We paid, I believe, $700 or $750 (?) for Samantha (Surfurr x Amber) in 2001.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> Congratulations Silental! She is so beautiful too...I sense a trend here!!!  I'm so excited for all of you...and us soon!!!


Thanks rkcuff! I'm excited for you and your puppy on Thursday. Please post pics. 

(BTW, do _NOT_ believe the forum members who say their puppy never has...or should never have an "accident" in their crate...no matter how often you take them out!) :no: :doh:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

How did Lucy do last night? Jazz would get so worked up in her crate that she would pee or poo. So far Maverick is adjusting very well in his crate.

Jazz and Maverick are making some progress as well. Jazz will now lay by the crate and is actually looking at him without running away. The picture of them next to each other was the first time she allowed him to lay by her.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

magiclover- What a great picture of the two of them together. Who were Jazz's parents? She looks a lot like our dog Bovie. His parents were Gambler and Jordan.


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

So glad that Jazz is starting to tolerate Maverick. What a great pair of dogs you will have when Maverick is grown. Show stoppers for sure. I am amazed how much your Jazz looks like my Dundee!!!! He is a Race X Moulah pup from Dichi. I presume that Jazz is also a Dichi pup. Her parents are?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Jazz who will be 3 at the end of the month is out of Stevie x Kona. Stevie is a littermate to the gorgeous Victor and Nellie. Nellie is Maverick's grandmother and Jazz's aunt. So I guess Jazz and Maverick are cousins.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> How did Lucy do last night? Jazz would get so worked up in her crate that she would pee or poo. So far Maverick is adjusting very well in his crate.


She didn't make it to 3:00 am without poo'ing...as I'd hoped. I'll probably get up twice tonight to let her out. Same with pee'ing. My wife (comparitively new to puppy ownership) let her out of her crate this am without immediately taking her outside. Bad Mommy!!!! LOL. Of course, Lucy "punished" her by pee'ing on the kitchen floor. She's doing great otherwise, IMO. She seems like a totally well adjusted puppy enjoying her new surroundings. So cute!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I have gotten up at about 1:00 am and then closer to 5:00am for a potty. He has only peed at those times and has not pooped during the night. Outside immediately in the morning is a must! :

Glad she is doing so well. Hope to see some more pictures!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> I have gotten up at about 1:00 am and then closer to 5:00am for a potty. He has only peed at those times and has not pooped during the night. Outside immediately in the morning is a must! :


1:00 am and 5:00 am sounds like a good plan. Will try that tonight.

She's liking her crate.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

rkcuff good luck to you today on picking up your puppy! I know it is a long trip for you. I look forward to seeing pictures of your little guy!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Aww, she is so adorable. Thank you for posting pictures.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> rkcuff good luck to you today on picking up your puppy! I know it is a long trip for you. I look forward to seeing pictures of your little guy!


Ditto! We need pics!!!


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Come on rkcuff we are waiting for those puppy pics and to find out how your long trip went. Hope all is well with the baby. Please post soon.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I think they had a 7 hour drive back so I'm sure it will be awhile.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry everyone! We will post pics soon...our trip home was loooooooong to say the least. (the quick synopsis is: puppy did well, a bit of crying but also lots of napping. The semi truck blowing a tire next to us on I294 was something I could have done without...we feel pretty lucky today looking back on it and imagining how much worse it could have been) And last night was a bit noisier than I had hoped. Maybe tonight will be better. Dick's booklet (or is it more manifesto than booklet? Wink wink) says to not take them out at night...but you all are, right? I can't imagine not taking him out for potty breaks. We are naming him Oliver and he is the sweetest thing....pure love. Tired as I am, I can't take my eyes off of him. I think/I hope Bovie would approve....


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

So glad that you made it home safely. I knew it was a long trip. We will try and be patient waiting for pictures of Oliver. (Love his name!)

About the potty thing, do what feels right to you. I have increased the time I wait each night and it is working out fine. Last night he went out at 10:00 and then I took him out at 5:00 am. He was really good all night. Where are you keeping Oliver's crate?


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Oh my goodness Im so very happy that you made it through the truck blowing the tire. I had a truck blow one next to me and it is amazing the
pressure factor that you car gets. Really scary. Glad you are all ok and the rest of the trip went well. 

I agree with magiclover on the potty training thoughts. I always feel that if the pup asks to go out in the night and I respond it just helps them to understand that I will take care of their needs. My pups were always in my bedroom in a crate with a cover over the door to make it more den like. Most were sleeping through the night in a couple of weeks at the most. I know that Dick said other wise but why let them have to make a mistake in the crate if you can help it.

I love the name, Oliver. Can't wait for pictures. Thanks for the update...keep them coming.

How is Lucy and Maverick doing? Update from you guys also please.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I wanna go back inside, Dad! My food's in there. My water's in there. My toys are in there. It's cool in there. :wavey:


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

silental said:


> I wanna go back inside, Dad! My food's in there. My water's in there. My toys are in there. It's cool in there. :wavey:


 LOL.... she sure has that figured out dosen't she. Is she being a good girl? She sure is cute


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rubysdoghouse said:


> LOL.... she sure has that figured out dosen't she. Is she being a good girl? She sure is cute


She's being an amazingly good girl. A little while ago we were outside with a tennis ball for the first time and she retrieved if for me about 6 times in a row. She's become a picky eater after the first couple of days of eating all of her food (Eukanuba). I'm not worried. Pretty sure she'll quickly develop a ravenous appetite.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

silental said:


> I wanna go back inside, Dad! My food's in there. My water's in there. My toys are in there. It's cool in there. :wavey:


I see the sibling resemblance! Maverick is doing very well with the retrieve as well. And fortunately he loves his food. He does a little hop and dance when I'm getting his and Jazz's food ready.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

*Oliver's Pictures*

















Here are the first pictures of Oliver at home in Michigan.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They are all adorable!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

These puppies are all so cute!! Enjoy them


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> View attachment 101789
> 
> 
> View attachment 101790
> ...


I can sure see that Oliver and Lucy are littermates!!! Beautiful puppy!!!!


----------



## rubysdoghouse (Sep 27, 2010)

Yup, a family resemblence for sure!!!!! They are all so very cute and look so much alike right now that it is hard to tell them apart. Oliver is awesome Dick and Chris sure have the breading down to fine art of having cookie cutter puppies. It will be fun to watch them grow and see how much they look like each other as thay get bigger.
Enjoy them as they will be big before you know it.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

So Cute! I think I am going to have to schedule a visit with Dick & Chris to inquire about their next litter! I miss having a golden in the house!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oliver is sooo cute. Well I think they are all adorable. I am also looking forward to seeing how they look as they get older. We are head over heels for Maverick. :bowl:


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I think the Harley x Tiffany litter is a "World Series, game 7, walk-off home run!!!" :banana:


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Dick is big on the Mendota Products "slip lead". I bought one from him and will give it a try. Anyone else ever use one? My dogs have always worn collars. My wife thinks "choke" collars just have to be cruel. :doh: And she thought a harness type rig would be perfect. :no: I am totally against them and so is Dick. My wife was expecting to have me "overruled" on the harness thing when she asked Dick about them. Thank you, Dick!!!! .


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Am I cute or what? :wavey:


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucy is such a pretty girl!


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Apparently the first page should say "keep book away from puppy".


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

silental said:


> Dick is big on the Mendota Products "slip lead". I bought one from him and will give it a try. Anyone else ever use one? My dogs have always worn collars. My wife thinks "choke" collars just have to be cruel. :doh: And she thought a harness type rig would be perfect. :no: I am totally against them and so is Dick. My wife was expecting to have me "overruled" on the harness thing when she asked Dick about them. Thank you, Dick!!!! .


I bought one from Dick as well. Used it for a while, but the moment the trainer of Flora's puppy class saw it she said "no no" and told us to buy a normal collar and lead. She said that slip leads/choke collars were not necessary for a puppy of Flora's young age. So we haven't used it since! But it was a nice strong leash for sure.


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

They both are adorable puppies. I just wanna give them huge hugs and kisses.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

kdmarsh said:


> I bought one from Dick as well. Used it for a while, but the moment the trainer of Flora's puppy class saw it she said "no no" and told us to buy a normal collar and lead. She said that slip leads/choke collars were not necessary for a puppy of Flora's young age. So we haven't used it since! But it was a nice strong leash for sure.


I'd never use the slip lead on Lucy at her age although Dick said they're all he ever uses. I doubt if he uses a lead much on a small puppy though. I'll try it for training her for walks (as a choke collar) but then switch to a quality collar and leash. I'll play it by ear and experiment with it. The last training class I took a puppy (Springer Spaniel) to, the trainer insisted on metal choke collars and _leather_ leashes for all participants. 

Except for the Springer...all I've ever used were leather collars and leashes or nylon collar and leather leash. The leather gives me a better grip and feel.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Ollie is refusing to eat his food this morning...he's been hesitant about it all along really, but this was the first time he really turned up his nose at it completely. I put some plain greek yogurt on it as Dick suggested should this happen and still no luck. You said Lucy did that too a few days ago? Any other tips that will make him come around or will hunger fix the problem on it's own?


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> Ollie is refusing to eat his food this morning...he's been hesitant about it all along really, but this was the first time he really turned up his nose at it completely. I put some plain greek yogurt on it as Dick suggested should this happen and still no luck. You said Lucy did that too a few days ago? Any other tips that will make him come around or will hunger fix the problem on it's own?


Hi rkcuff,

Yes, Lucy did the same thing. But this a.m., she ate ~80% of her food (Eukanuba puppy large breed) without me putting yogurt on it. I think hunger will solve this problem on its own. For some reason, Lucy always makes a bee-line for the cat food and starts chowing down on it before I can get to her. Most, if not all, of the puppies I've had have acted this same way initially. I don't think it's much to be concerned about unless it continues. He needs to eat. He will.  :crossfing


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

We broke out a couple of our old Golden Retriever books and found that we fed smaller portions 4 times/day when Bovie was a baby instead of twice a day...started doing that late morning for Ollie and either that or the yogurt or just plain hunger did the trick. He has cleaned his bowl the rest of the day!!! Whew! 
Trying not to be a worry-wort, but with what we went through losing Bovie all too recent in our memories, sometimes the worry does take over for a bit....


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> We broke out a couple of our old Golden Retriever books and found that we fed smaller portions 4 times/day when Bovie was a baby instead of twice a day...started doing that late morning for Ollie and either that or the yogurt or just plain hunger did the trick. He has cleaned his bowl the rest of the day!!! Whew!
> Trying not to be a worry-wort, but with what we went through losing Bovie all too recent in our memories, sometimes the worry does take over for a bit....


Until Lucy...with Dick telling us 3 times a day, I' have always started out feeding puppies this young 4 times a day. I think I'll change to that as well starting tomorrow.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Unfortunately, Oliver is back to not eating today. He licks the yogurt off the food and maybe eats 1/8 of a cup at most at a feeding. We started feeding him 1/4 cup three-four times a day. Otherwise seems to be doing fine. Debating about trying a different food.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

rkcuff said:


> Unfortunately, Oliver is back to not eating today. He licks the yogurt off the food and maybe eats 1/8 of a cup at most at a feeding. We started feeding him 1/4 cup three-four times a day. Otherwise seems to be doing fine. Debating about trying a different food.


I'm sorry to hear that Oliver is not eating. I would speak to your vet first before changing any food. You don't want to introduce to many changes early on. Are you adding the water to the food as well? Limiting treats?

I feel kind of bad to report that Maverick eats like a champ. I am feeding twice a day which works well for us with another dog eating. He jumps all around when I am preparing his food and runs to his crate to eat it. I have bumped up his amount slightly this week. He also enjoys the Eukanuba biscuits.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

magiclover said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Oliver is not eating. I would speak to your vet first before changing any food. You don't want to introduce to many changes early on. Are you adding the water to the food as well? Limiting treats?
> 
> I feel kind of bad to report that Maverick eats like a champ. I am feeding twice a day which works well for us with another dog eating. He jumps all around when I am preparing his food and runs to his crate to eat it. I have bumped up his amount slightly this week. He also enjoys the Eukanuba biscuits.


We are adding water and he only gets treats very sparingly (although we have crushed some up and mixed it with his food today). The treats are the Eukanuba biscuits also.

He has his first vet appt on Friday so we'll see what they say then. Thanks for your help.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

rkcuff said:


> We are adding water and he only gets treats very sparingly (although we have crushed some up and mixed it with his food today). The treats are the Eukanuba biscuits also.
> 
> He has his first vet appt on Friday so we'll see what they say then. Thanks for your help.


I'm sure you know this but take a stool sample with as well. Worms could cause him not to eat. Maverick sends his love to brother Oliver and sister Lucy!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maverick is growing like crazy. Jazz is beginning to accept him and is playing with him more each day. He is so much fun and very smart!!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> We are adding water and he only gets treats very sparingly (although we have crushed some up and mixed it with his food today). The treats are the Eukanuba biscuits also.
> 
> He has his first vet appt on Friday so we'll see what they say then. Thanks for your help.


9 weeks old on Friday. Time for booster shots. I need to make an appointment. :wavey:


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Great photos of Maverick!!! Could be Lucy. Dead ringers!!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Maverick is adorable. Love all the photos, especially the one with the 2 of them face to face looking at their balls. Looks like a great big sister, little brother team you've got there!


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Maverick is so adorable. I love the one where Jazz and Maverick are both playing with the stuffy. Looks like they get along pretty good. Jazz is a cutie also.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

What a cutie Maverick is! Thanks for sharing! Is he as sweet and well behaved as he looks!!?? =)


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Siques said:


> What a cutie Maverick is! Thanks for sharing! Is he as sweet and well behaved as he looks!!?? =)


He is very sweet and as well behaved as a normal puppy can be. The only thing he is not cooperating with is going potty while on a leash. Our yard is not fenced, we use an invisible fence and he is too young for that. For the first week or so it was fine to not use the leash but now he is more curious and likes to run and try to get me to chase him. We will keep working on it.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

*Coccidiosis alert*

Took Lucy to the vet today (at 9 weeks per Dick's recommendation) and the stool sample indicated Coccidiosis. The vet (whom I have great trust in) said this is not uncommon especially since Dick had used the same dewormer twice which might not work against all parasites. I got a 14 day supply (one pill per day) of "Albon". The vet also said 9 week booster shots are a waste and that he would like to see them at 12 weeks. So...that's the program for Lucy.

Wanted to alert you others with a Harley x Tiffany puppy of the Coccidiosis. :uhoh: :wavey:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

silental said:


> Took Lucy to the vet today (at 9 weeks per Dick's recommendation) and the stool sample indicated Coccidiosis. The vet (whom I have great trust in) said this is not uncommon especially since Dick had used the same dewormer twice which might not work against all parasites. I got a 14 day supply (one pill per day) of "Albon". The vet also said 9 week booster shots are a waste and that he would like to see them at 12 weeks. So...that's the program for Lucy.
> 
> Wanted to alert you others with a Harley x Tiffany puppy of the Coccidiosis. :uhoh: :wavey:



Thanks for letting us know! I did take Maverick in for an initial visit the second day we had him. They also agreed on waiting on the vaccinations. I didn't bring a stool sample that day since he was just de-wormed but he did start on Interceptor that day for heartworm so hopefully that helped with any other icky things in there. 
I did PM rkcuff earlier today to see how Oliver was feeling but I haven't heard anything.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Maverick started vomiting at midnight and continued until about 5:00 am. I am taking him and his stool sample in this morning! Poor little guy. I'm so glad that you posted about Lucy.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh No! So sorry to hear the puppies are sick! Hope they all start feeling better soon!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't fed him this morning and he is keeping water down now so I'm hoping it will be fine. Going to the vet just to be sure since he is so little.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> I haven't fed him this morning and he is keeping water down now so I'm hoping it will be fine. Going to the vet just to be sure since he is so little.


I sure hope it's nothing for little Maverick. Let us know what your vet says. It would be reassuring if our vet's tests agree to the extent that they should. 

Have you had him chipped yet? I forgot to ask my vet about that yesterday. Oh well...she goes back in three weeks.

Good luck!!! :crossfing


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Maverick started vomiting at midnight and continued until about 5:00 am. I am taking him and his stool sample in this morning! Poor little guy. I'm so glad that you posted about Lucy.


Keep us posted on how he is doing.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

magiclover said:


> I haven't fed him this morning and he is keeping water down now so I'm hoping it will be fine. Going to the vet just to be sure since he is so little.


:crossfing :crossfing :crossfing


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Hope Maverick feels better.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

magiclover said:


> Thanks for letting us know! I did take Maverick in for an initial visit the second day we had him. They also agreed on waiting on the vaccinations. I didn't bring a stool sample that day since he was just de-wormed but he did start on Interceptor that day for heartworm so hopefully that helped with any other icky things in there.
> I did PM rkcuff earlier today to see how Oliver was feeling but I haven't heard anything.


I'm sorry you've been waiting for a response...we didn't get a PM from you (as far as I can tell...I'm still figuring out how to navigate this blog though!). I'm so sorry Maverick is sick! Please keep us posted on how he's doing. It's scary when they are this little and sick! Or hurt (see below)... 

We had our first vet visit yesterday and Ollie seems to be doing just great but I forgot to bring his fecal sample along, I'm sad to say. Now knowing what's going on with Lucy and perhaps Maverick too, I may run a sample to them on Monday. Ollie did get the bordatella liquid, started on Sentinel, and got the chance to meet our veterinarian that we just adore so it wasn't a complete waste of time, I guess. (After seeing our vet every week for 14 months for Bovie's chemo/blood work until his final visit that horrible night when we said good bye to him, it was so nice to see her for a happy occasion) 

And we had our second vet visit a few hours ago! I knew that bringing a puppy into our lives would require some changes, and long before he came home I started instilling in our two boys (ages 8 and 5) that we would need to tone things down a bit, no running, less craziness and noise so that the puppy wouldn't get hurt or scared. Well despite my efforts, Ollie got tangled up in an impromptu skirmish :no: and we were certain he had broken his back left leg. As it turns out, he is fine due to the fact that puppies still have pretty "bendy" bones. Two little boys learned a valuable lesson however, lost more than a few privileges and maybe suffered a bit of hearing loss after Rob left for the veterinary clinic with Ollie!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

rkcuff said:


> I'm sorry you've been waiting for a response...we didn't get a PM from you (as far as I can tell...I'm still figuring out how to navigate this blog though!). I'm so sorry Maverick is sick! Please keep us posted on how he's doing. It's scary when they are this little and sick! Or hurt (see below)...
> 
> We had our first vet visit yesterday and Ollie seems to be doing just great but I forgot to bring his fecal sample along, I'm sad to say. Now knowing what's going on with Lucy and perhaps Maverick too, I may run a sample to them on Monday. Ollie did get the bordatella liquid, started on Sentinel, and got the chance to meet our veterinarian that we just adore so it wasn't a complete waste of time, I guess. (After seeing our vet every week for 14 months for Bovie's chemo/blood work until his final visit that horrible night when we said good bye to him, it was so nice to see her for a happy occasion)
> 
> And we had our second vet visit a few hours ago! I knew that bringing a puppy into our lives would require some changes, and long before he came home I started instilling in our two boys (ages 8 and 5) that we would need to tone things down a bit, no running, less craziness and noise so that the puppy wouldn't get hurt or scared. Well despite my efforts, Ollie got tangled up in an impromptu skirmish :no: and we were certain he had broken his back left leg. As it turns out, he is fine due to the fact that puppies still have pretty "bendy" bones. Two little boys learned a valuable lesson however, lost more than a few privileges and maybe suffered a bit of hearing loss after Rob left for the veterinary clinic with Ollie!


OMG! You must have been so scared! I'm sure the boys were as well. Thank goodness it all turned out fine. They are tough little guys. 

Maverick is doing better tonight as well.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

silental said:


> I sure hope it's nothing for little Maverick. Let us know what your vet says. It would be reassuring if our vet's tests agree to the extent that they should.
> 
> Have you had him chipped yet? I forgot to ask my vet about that yesterday. Oh well...she goes back in three weeks.
> 
> Good luck!!! :crossfing


The vet said it was probably just something he ate in the yard or somewhere. They gave us some canned I/D food to begin feeding him today and then we can slowly add his regular food back in tomorrow. His fecal sample was negative. 

My vet wants to wait on chipping him as long as possible. He thinks the needle is a bit large and wants to avoid causing him any distress in these initial visits. We may compromise on that because I don't want to wait too long.


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Ahhh! What a relief! So glad to hear Maverick is doing ok and is not still sick!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

magiclover said:


> The vet said it was probably just something he ate in the yard or somewhere. They gave us some canned I/D food to begin feeding him today and then we can slowly add his regular food back in tomorrow. His fecal sample was negative.
> 
> My vet wants to wait on chipping him as long as possible. He thinks the needle is a bit large and wants to avoid causing him any distress in these initial visits. We may compromise on that because I don't want to wait too long.


I didn't have Gable chipped until he was 8 months old and they did it when he was neutered. My vet had the same opinion about the size of the needle. They did it when he was neutered because he would be still and they could ensure that they got it in place and he didn't feel it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

walexk said:


> I didn't have Gable chipped until he was 8 months old and they did it when he was neutered. My vet had the same opinion about the size of the needle. They did it when he was neutered because he would be still and they could ensure that they got it in place and he didn't feel it.


Hmmm....I'm planning to wait until he is a year old to neuter. I just don't like the thought that if he got loose or someone took him I could not prove that he was mine. 

Have we seen pictures of Gable lately??


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Here is one of him. Not so great but he is almost two years old.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Oooh thanks. Gable is handsome!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Took this photo of Lucy today. She's really growing and is a wonderful puppy...a typical Dichi Golden.  It's hard to catch her when she's not moving.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

What a cutie!!! That is such a great picture.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

She's growing like a weed. GREAT puppy!!!


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucy is so cute! We were just commenting on Oliver's growth this morning- his certainly getting taller and longer.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Typo in last post- should say "he is certainly getting taller and longer." My typing skills are not the best!


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Magiclover, I'm curious what you're planning to do about neutering? I know what Dick said about doing it close to their 1st birthday, but my vet feels pretty strongly about doing it sooner to avoid unwanted behaviors....more like 4-6 months. How does one compromise that out???


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> Magiclover, I'm curious what you're planning to do about neutering? I know what Dick said about doing it close to their 1st birthday, but my vet feels pretty strongly about doing it sooner to avoid unwanted behaviors....more like 4-6 months. How does one compromise that out???


p.s. how is little Maverick? Any new pictures?


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

rkcuff said:


> p.s. how is little Maverick? Any new pictures?



Maverick is doing great! Growing like crazy. He and Jazz are finally feeling the love between them. We started a puppy class last weekend and he loved playing with all the other puppies. Wasn't concerned with the huge English Sheepdog that kept mauling him. 

We are hoping to wait until the 1 year mark for neutering. I selfishly want to give him as much time to develop his bone structure as possible. Besides, the family "jewels" have not shown up yet so no need to rush.....lol How is Oliver doing? 

I would love to hear about Lucy too!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Cute photos. Those puppy teeth are sharp, eh?  

Lucy is doing great. Very outgoing...only thing she's leary of are the cats. 

She ran upstairs all though the rooms a couple of days ago without coaxing (or getting permission :doh but it took her a day or so to learn how to come back down them. 

She held her own yesterday in the backyard with a 9 month old Springer that is absolutely out of control wild!!!! She got rolled over a few times because of the size difference but enjoyed the sparring. 

She's a pistol! I brushed her today for the first time and she seemed to like it.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi All. So happy that everyone's new puppies are doing so well. I was just on Dichi Goldens website and saw that they had puppies available. Does anyone know who the dam and sire are for that litter? I emailed Chris but I am sure that she is crazy busy with the new puppies. They are going home at the end of October.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Chris will get back to you with the info. You're right...she sure stays busy. We never even saw her during the visit to see the litter at 5 weeks and then the trip to pick up Lucy at 7+ weeks. Dick said she doesn't like to "see" them go. I believe she is still working full-time in addition to showing Goldens and dealing with the puppies. Hang in there. It will be worth it.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

walexk said:


> Hi All. So happy that everyone's new puppies are doing so well. I was just on Dichi Goldens website and saw that they had puppies available. Does anyone know who the dam and sire are for that litter? I emailed Chris but I am sure that she is crazy busy with the new puppies. They are going home at the end of October.



Not sure but I know that Siques is getting a puppy from one of their litters in October. Are you thinking that Gable needs a sibling??? :


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

Morning everyone! Yes - we are getting a puppy! I am so nervous about it! 

We have our visit with Dick today at noon to see the property and the adult dogs. Pups were born from Pudge and Harley on Monday Sept 5th I believe (may have been Sunday 9/4). Dick said the pups were too little for visitors today, but I am hoping maybe he will stick his head in and take a few photos with my camera. If so, I will post later today!

Also, Chris said that the Molly and Chance litter was due 9/9, but I haven't heard when they were born. So yes, with two litters, I bet they have their hands full!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

silental said:


> Chris will get back to you with the info. You're right...she sure stays busy. We never even saw her during the visit to see the litter at 5 weeks and then the trip to pick up Lucy at 7+ weeks. Dick said she doesn't like to "see" them go. I believe she is still working full-time in addition to showing Goldens and dealing with the puppies. Hang in there. It will be worth it.


Yes, she always does get back to me. Chris is terrific. She juggles so much and keeps it all going. Her and Dick make a terrific team.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Not sure but I know that Siques is getting a puppy from one of their litters in October. Are you thinking that Gable needs a sibling??? :


I am thinking about it!!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Not sure but I know that Siques is getting a puppy from one of their litters in October. Are you thinking that Gable needs a sibling??? :


How has the transition of adding a puppy gone for you? Gable has been an "only child" all his life and I wasn't sure how he would respond. I don't want to feel pushed to the side with a new little one coming in. I may be over thinking this.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

One things for sure...Harley seems to be having a great time. :--big_grin:


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I need a camera with less..._a lot less_ shutter lag to get a photo of Lucy. :uhoh:

Here's the best one out of about 12 shots....and this wasn't the pose when I pushed to button. :doh:

She went to the vet today for her 12 week booster shots. Exam $55...booster shot $47.50. I guess that's reasonable. Weighs 20 lbs. At least that's what the scale read for the split second she was on it before she bolted down the hall into an exam room. She's her "own dog".


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Siques said:


> Morning everyone! Yes - we are getting a puppy! I am so nervous about it!
> 
> We have our visit with Dick today at noon to see the property and the adult dogs. Pups were born from Pudge and Harley on Monday Sept 5th I believe (may have been Sunday 9/4). Dick said the pups were too little for visitors today, but I am hoping maybe he will stick his head in and take a few photos with my camera. If so, I will post later today!
> 
> Also, Chris said that the Molly and Chance litter was due 9/9, but I haven't heard when they were born. So yes, with two litters, I bet they have their hands full!


I just looked at Pudge on the Dichi website. I've seen Harley in person and he is the father of our Lucy, 12 weeks old today. They should make absolutely GREAT looking pups!!!! Congrats!!!! :wavey:


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucy has a cute little tell-tale ridge of fur that runs up her forehead. And no...the bandaids on my thumb and forefinger were not from puppy teeth. :no: Her chewing on my finger was the only way I could get her to keep her head still. :doh:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Siques said:


> Morning everyone! Yes - we are getting a puppy! I am so nervous about it!
> 
> We have our visit with Dick today at noon to see the property and the adult dogs. Pups were born from Pudge and Harley on Monday Sept 5th I believe (may have been Sunday 9/4). Dick said the pups were too little for visitors today, but I am hoping maybe he will stick his head in and take a few photos with my camera. If so, I will post later today!
> 
> Also, Chris said that the Molly and Chance litter was due 9/9, but I haven't heard when they were born. So yes, with two litters, I bet they have their hands full!



I hope you enjoyed your visit!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

walexk said:


> How has the transition of adding a puppy gone for you? Gable has been an "only child" all his life and I wasn't sure how he would respond. I don't want to feel pushed to the side with a new little one coming in. I may be over thinking this.


I thought you might give in to the pressure! I have done this twice in the last 3 years. I brought Jazz home when Magic was 9 years old and then Maverick when Jazz was 3 years. Both times it took a few weeks for the older dog to feel comfortable but after that they become buddies. It also helps with all the teething and nipping. The puppy can get alot of that frustration out on the older dog. Maverick literally hangs off of Jazz's fur. I love having two dogs!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

magiclover said:


> I thought you might give in to the pressure! I have done this twice in the last 3 years. I brought Jazz home when Magic was 9 years old and then Maverick when Jazz was 3 years. Both times it took a few weeks for the older dog to feel comfortable but after that they become buddies. It also helps with all the teething and nipping. The puppy can get alot of that frustration out on the older dog. Maverick literally hangs off of Jazz's fur. I love having two dogs!


That is what I was thinking. I just don't want Gable to feel that he is being pushed aside for a new puppy. I do think he would like to have a playmate. So many decisions. I just really want another one.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow! Dichi is inundated with puppies from the sounds of it! Good luck to everyone waiting for a puppy. It's hard to wait, but so worth it!
Oliver is great, such a love, and I swear gets cuter every day. He certainly keeps us on our toes, and no one more than our poor cat, Quincy...AKA Ollie's favorite chew toy. Yikes! 
We had his 12 week vet visit today for boosters and he was 16 lbs. Getting to be such a big boy! And curse the veterinary assistant for asking how potty training was going! When I said it was going great, he said "well watch out because boy puppies especially can suddenly regress and it's like starting all over." Thanks for jinxing us...he peed 3 times in the house just this afternoon! Ugh!
And one another quick note from our vet visit: she has now confirmed that he has some sort of an ocular malformation....I think she says it's a ring that she can see around his corneas and it is congenital. She said it shouldn't affect his vision at all (thank goodness) but it's one of those things that would keep him from ever being a candidate for breeding. Obviously that is not a concern for us since we will neuter him. Just wanted you all to be aware in case you experience something similar.
Love seeing updated pictures!!! Cute puppies we all have! We'll try to post some more again soon too.
Thanks everyone...have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

magiclover said:


> I hope you enjoyed your visit!


The visit to Dichi Goldens was great! Dick is so knowledgeable and their property/kennel is amazing. And the Goldens, oh my gosh - so cute! And so well behaved.

Pudge had her babies on 9/2 and had 7 boys and 3 girls. Molly had 7 boys and 1 girl - all doing so good. The pups were too little to see but there was a pup from Tiffany/Harley's litter there with Tiffani. 

They do have a couple boys still available! I can't wait to see the puppies in a few weeks.

I believe this is Harley:


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Siques said:


> The visit to Dichi Goldens was great! Dick is so knowledgeable and their property/kennel is amazing. And the Goldens, oh my gosh - so cute! And so well behaved.
> 
> Pudge had her babies on 9/2 and had 7 boys and 3 girls. Molly had 7 boys and 1 girl - all doing so good. The pups were too little to see but there was a pup from Tiffany/Harley's litter there with Tiffani.
> 
> ...


So glad you had a great visit. It is amazing there and Dick and Chris are wonderful to work with. You are going to have years of resources with them.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Siques said:


> The visit to Dichi Goldens was great! Dick is so knowledgeable and their property/kennel is amazing. And the Goldens, oh my gosh - so cute! And so well behaved.
> 
> Pudge had her babies on 9/2 and had 7 boys and 3 girls. Molly had 7 boys and 1 girl - all doing so good. The pups were too little to see but there was a pup from Tiffany/Harley's litter there with Tiffani.


Wow...seems like females are a rarity. I guess we were lucky to have had two to choose from. We got a great one in Lucy. :wavey: Just got back from a walk with her using one of the Mendota Slip Leads that Dick recommended. It works great. She's a seasoned walker now. Well....not quite.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm so glad that your visit went well! I know it will be hard to wait but it will be well worth it. I can't wait to see pictures of your new puppy.

I was wondering how I would feel with a male after having 2 females from them. I absolutely adore Maverick and I have to say that I am finding him to be very smart, gentle and loving. I think you can't go wrong no matter what you end up with!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Love*

I just love reading about all of the puppies-they are all beautiful and congratulations to all of the parents.

Ken and I have always had two dogs, a male and a female-since we lost Smooch and Snobear, this is the first time we've had two males'
=Tonka, 2yrs. old and Tucker, 3 yrs. old. They are wonderful together and we adore them!!!

I do have to say though, that I miss having a female-Miss you so much, Sweet Smooch!!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

I am moving the crate partition about every 2 days to keep up with Lucy's growth. In a couple of weeks, I won't need it. She's a great puppy...I love her to death!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I just took the crate partition out this weekend. I use a crate upstairs and downstairs. I just transitioned him to a large crate upstairs from a small one that I borrowed from a friend. The large one upstairs does not have a partition so he is now using all the space. He loves stretching out. He has lots of soft items to snuggle with so he is happy. We ended up just taking the partition out of the one downstairs as well. So far so good.

Glad Lucy is doing well. I know what you mean by them being such great pups!! I almost feel like he is my Magic reincarnated!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a question where are the DICHI goldens located? these pups look beautiful!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Go to www.dichigoldens.com. They're near Portage, WI.


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

It's funny you say you think Maverick is Magic reincarnated. If you knew how many times I've looked into Ollie's eyes and said "Is it you Bovie? Blink once if it's you."  

So we need some good karma/prayers/positive thoughts sent our way, if you all would be so kind. Ollie will be at our vet Friday for part of the day getting worked up....he started making a clicking/snapping noise when he walks a few days ago and once after a really crazy running in circles moment, he went lame on one of his hind legs for a minute. They are most worried that the noise if from his hips, but luxating patella has also been theorized. Best case scenario is it's something he can outgrow...worst case is a pretty major surgery to correct the hip issue. We aren't losing our minds yet, but we're worried to say the least. Thanks so much.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Prayers for Ollie and your family! I hate to hear such an innocent little puppy is having a problem. I hope he outgrows it!!!!!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

rkcuff said:


> It's funny you say you think Maverick is Magic reincarnated. If you knew how many times I've looked into Ollie's eyes and said "Is it you Bovie? Blink once if it's you."
> 
> So we need some good karma/prayers/positive thoughts sent our way, if you all would be so kind. Ollie will be at our vet Friday for part of the day getting worked up....he started making a clicking/snapping noise when he walks a few days ago and once after a really crazy running in circles moment, he went lame on one of his hind legs for a minute. They are most worried that the noise if from his hips, but luxating patella has also been theorized. Best case scenario is it's something he can outgrow...worst case is a pretty major surgery to correct the hip issue. We aren't losing our minds yet, but we're worried to say the least. Thanks so much.


My Flora is also from Dichi and she underwent surgery for luxating patella when she was 11 months old. If this is indeed the problem with your dog (and I hope it is not) feel free to PM me and I can relate my experience with the disorder and the surgery to you.

I will be thinking of Ollie.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I will be thinking of Ollie! I hope it is nothing serious!!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Hope all goes well and it is nothing.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

How is Ollie doing?


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your thoughts regarding Ollie and sorry it took me this long to get back. The great news is everything is fine. Three vets examined him including the two orthopedic vets at our practice and felt his knees and hips were fine. They did x-rays of his hips and knees as well. They felt they looked good from the standpoint of no dysplasia and knees looked normal as well. They thought his hind legs were "a little crooked" so they had the x-rays reviewed by a radiologist at Michigan State Univ. vet school who said that it is normal for a Golden of his age. Amazingly they were able to get all this done and call me around 7pm on Friday! Needless to say we had a great weekend with that off our minds. They didn't have an explanation for the clicking sound but it seems to be less noticeable now. We are planning to have him neutered at 6 months old and they will examine him under anesthesia at that time to make sure his knees are still ok and if need be repeat hip x-rays if the noise continues or he has more episodes of favoring a leg. He has not done it since that one time. They think he may have just "tweaked" a muscle or nerve by spinning like a top after his tail. 
Thank you all for your thoughts and interest in our little guy. 
On a separate note, we never put the partition in the crate and Ollie has done great since coming home with the full size crate.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

So glad to hear that everything turned out well. I am sure that it is a relief.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Very happy to hear this news!!!!!

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Glad to hear all went well with Ollie's appointment!


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

rkcuff said:


> Thank you everyone for your thoughts regarding Ollie and sorry it took me this long to get back. The great news is everything is fine. Three vets examined him including the two orthopedic vets at our practice and felt his knees and hips were fine. They did x-rays of his hips and knees as well. They felt they looked good from the standpoint of no dysplasia and knees looked normal as well. They thought his hind legs were "a little crooked" so they had the x-rays reviewed by a radiologist at Michigan State Univ. vet school who said that it is normal for a Golden of his age. Amazingly they were able to get all this done and call me around 7pm on Friday! Needless to say we had a great weekend with that off our minds. They didn't have an explanation for the clicking sound but it seems to be less noticeable now. We are planning to have him neutered at 6 months old and they will examine him under anesthesia at that time to make sure his knees are still ok and if need be repeat hip x-rays if the noise continues or he has more episodes of favoring a leg. He has not done it since that one time. They think he may have just "tweaked" a muscle or nerve by spinning like a top after his tail.
> Thank you all for your thoughts and interest in our little guy.
> On a separate note, we never put the partition in the crate and Ollie has done great since coming home with the full size crate.


What you described reminds me of my experience with Grace. We have three Goldens - two are Dichi girls - Grace and Melody. When Grace was a puppy, she was running at the dog park and I noticed a limp. I took her to the Vet and they examined her and took xrays. The diagnosis was a strain and we had to keep her from running for a few weeks, which was really difficult, but a huge relief to me. She is wonderful today - no injuries since. I step in when they play too rough now and I watch for signs of fatigue when we are out on a good hike. Enjoy your beautiful Ollie : )


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry we have been so absent these past few weeks. Between the kids school and sports schedules and Ollie, it has been busy. Ollie has been doing great. The clicking noise seems to have disappeared and he has not had any problems running or playing. He did lose his first teeth yesterday. The very front ones disappeared (we suspect they are in our cat's fur). He has been growing like a weed and we will post pictures again soon. Hope all his brothers and sisters are doing well.
Rob


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Great to hear Ollie is doing well! We have just lost our upper front teeth this week as well. Maverick is doing well too!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Great to hear Ollie is doing well! We have just lost our upper front teeth this week as well. Maverick is doing well too!


So glad to hear that Maverick is doing well. I am counting the weeks until I go and visit the litter. I am sure that Chris and Dick have their hands full with three litters of puppies. I know that first group starts going home next week.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

When we visited the Tiffany x Harley litter on July 25, I asked Dick what he looked for when they were choosing puppies to keep from a litter. He said, "The one who comes out of pack and says. 'look at me...here I am'." 

We chose Lucy from the last two females on August 15. She certainly fits Dick's description. He even said Chris wanted to keep her (she had that pink mark on her chest). She's a delight. We could not be happier!!! Hope the rest of you are having great success with your Dichi Golden puppies!!!


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

The above picture of Lucy makes me smile! Ollie has officially taken over our couch....perhaps a mistake, but it's so cute I can't bear to move him. And who can refuse a snuggle? He is also ready to lose the final 2 or 3 teeth any day now. We so hope this means the days of biting/chewing/foraging are soon over. If I had a dollar for every time I've removed a rock from his mouth...


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> The above picture of Lucy makes me smile! Ollie has officially taken over our couch....perhaps a mistake, but it's so cute I can't bear to move him. And who can refuse a snuggle? He is also ready to lose the final 2 or 3 teeth any day now. We so hope this means the days of biting/chewing/foraging are soon over. If I had a dollar for every time I've removed a rock from his mouth...


"Rocks, biting (my bite marks are healing well :doh chewing"...makes _me_ laugh!!! Lucy is a piece of work. She's always chewing on a rock she has dug up, a piece of bark from a neighbor's fresh mulch she can get at through a fence or "pruning" the privet hedge that runs along that fence. 

She's changing daily and it makes me sad to see them grow out of that puppy stage so fast but what a pleasure watching them mature into a beautiful Dichi Golden!!! She is a very alert and smart puppy. She loves to look up at airplanes and watch as they disappear. Any unusual sound really gets her attention...such as the buzz of a distant chainsaw or the barely audible owl hooting at night. She immediately sits, facing the direction of the sound and listens. She's not afraid of anything on our walks, is VERY friendly toward people and dogs and is submissive to bigger, more aggressive dogs. She can hold her own with my brother-in-laws out of control :bowl: 9 month old Springer. 

All in all...she is a delight, and _I would not change a thing about her_ or my decision on Dichi litters, my pick number...anything. My vet kept her for 2 days while we attended a wedding out of state and upon our return said, "Your breeder sure must know what he's doing...on a 10 point scale I would give Lucy a 9.5". I give her a "10".


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

We are doing well here with Maverick as well. He has been such a good boy and so sweet. We are not as nice as you all because we don't allow them on the furniture. But Maverick does have his own snuggle buddy in Jazz so I guess they can't complain. I will have to post a few pictures soon!


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Glad to hear everyone is doing so well. Olivia is coming right along. Still too small to play with Gable but he really wants to. I know he would get too playful and possible hurt her so we are still keeping them apart. Can't wait until they can play together and sleep on each other. She will be ten weeks old this Friday. Can't wait to see pictures of everyone's new Dichi Goldens.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucy cracks me up with this sleeping position. She snores too. Why is it cute when a dog snores?


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

What a great shot. She is growing up so fast.


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

We are meeting with Dichi at the end of this month in hopes of getting one of their pups - love seeing everyone's pictures on here and hearing good things!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

becky101803 said:


> We are meeting with Dichi at the end of this month in hopes of getting one of their pups - love seeing everyone's pictures on here and hearing good things!


You have a real treat in store...not just your future puppy but the whole Dichi Golden Acres experience. When we went there the first time in 1999, we got to see their dogs at playtime at/in the pond. Ask for the grand tour. They have beautiful dogs!!!


----------



## becky101803 (Dec 1, 2011)

silental said:


> You have a real treat in store...not just your future puppy but the whole Dichi Golden Acres experience. When we went there the first time in 1999, we got to see their dogs at playtime at/in the pond. Ask for the grand tour. They have beautiful dogs!!!


I'm really excited to see it and meet all the dogs -I love that they have the pond for the dogs. Part of me is hoping we'll have a little snow so I can see them play in it (then the rational side of me kicks in and would be fine if it didn't snow all winter  )


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

It is definitely a great and informational visit at Dichi. Dick is a wealth of knowledge and his dogs are wonderful. I have two of his pups and couldn't be happier. I am sure you are going to love it.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucy's bed came today. She seems to like it.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Your Lucy is so adorable!! Congratulations!!
Where in Illinois do you live?

It is so nice that you are all keeping up with news on your Dichi pups!!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Your Lucy is so adorable!! Congratulations!!
> Where in Illinois do you live?
> 
> It is so nice that you are all keeping up with news on your Dichi pups!!


Thank you, Karen. We live in Palatine, a NW suburb of Chicago. I also enjoy this forum and seeing the other puppies and watching them grow. :wavey:


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucy looks like a grown up! So beautiful, my goodness. I went to tuck Ollie into his crate the other night and suddenly realized he sort of spans the length of it now...a bit shocking! We are dealing with a nasty case of tummy upset this weekend. Hopefully he will feel better soon....can't say I didn't warn him of the effects of the bunny poop!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

rkcuff said:


> Lucy looks like a grown up! So beautiful, my goodness. I went to tuck Ollie into his crate the other night and suddenly realized he sort of spans the length of it now...a bit shocking! We are dealing with a nasty case of tummy upset this weekend. Hopefully he will feel better soon....can't say I didn't warn him of the effects of the bunny poop!


Lucy threw up twice (back to back) last week in the backyard. Never acted as though she felt bad and hasn't done it since. With all the twigs, mulch, branches of bushes, dirt, etc., she has consumed, I wasn't totally surprised or concerned. 

She is a "pooping machine"...three times each morning...once before she eats, once right afterwards...then again about an hour and a half later. :doh: I've cut back to feeding her twice a day...about 1 1/2 cups per feeding. Seems to be working better for her and me. 

Hope Ollie feels better soon! :wavey:

P.S. - I got the PitaPata idea from your post.


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Lucy, with a small sampling of her rocks and "prunings". She's turning into a beautiful Golden! (She didn't like the flash :doh


----------



## dkt (Jun 20, 2011)

She's beautiful! I love the squinty eyes for the flash! Too cute!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Here are a few of Maverick and Jazz on Christmas morning. They loved their antlers and new bed. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Here are a few of Maverick and Jazz on Christmas morning. They loved their antlers and new bed. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!


What size antler is that???? I get the XL and it's not that big - I like that size.


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

magiclover said:


> Here are a few of Maverick and Jazz on Christmas morning. They loved their antlers and new bed. I hope everyone had a wonderful holiday!


They are beautiful and look like they really enjoyed their gift!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Montana's Mommy said:


> What size antler is that???? I get the XL and it's not that big - I like that size.


I got mine through Best Prices on the Net for Elk Meat, Buffalo Meat, Goat Meat, Venison, Steak and Roasts, Antler Chews They are the "medium footers".


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Great pics, magiclover!!! Beautiful dogs and family!!!! (Or does "family" come first? ) Thanks for the link on the antlers. I ordered 2 lbs. of the "medium footers". :wave:


----------



## Jacojumper (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi - did you get a pup from Dichi? I am visiting in February and hoping for an April pup.


----------



## Jacojumper (Jan 19, 2012)

HI - Sorry if I posted this twice, I'm just getting the hang of this forum, etc. Are you getting a puppy from Dichi? We are hoping to bring one home in April and are meeting with Dick in Feb. Please share your experience. THanks much


----------



## rkcuff (Jun 24, 2011)

I think pretty much everyone commenting on this thread has a connection to Dichi in one way or another and I think you will be very happy with your experience there...and your puppy! Dick and Chris really do a nice job with their dogs and their business. They take it incredibly seriously (as they should). Good luck and be sure and post some pictures of your puppy!


----------



## silental (Jun 29, 2011)

Here's a current picture of Lucy. She's turning out to be a beauty. She's a "chewer" :doh: though. :wavey:


----------



## walexk (Nov 13, 2009)

Great picture. She is really growing up.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Your Lucy is just gorgeous!!


----------

